# Milan: sentenza Uefa martedì o mercoledì.



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## kipstar (25 Giugno 2018)

ma non è che poi non c'è più il tempo per il ricorso al tas ?


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



magari la riusciamo a trovare sotto l'albero di Natale........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non sarà legata alle vicende societarie, però è veramente molto strano...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Ahahahahah che ciarlatani!! Tutti quanti.
La squadra più slittata al mondo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma non è che poi non c'è più il tempo per il ricorso al tas ?



Già...


----------



## markjordan (25 Giugno 2018)

dura inventare motivazioni ?
chi appoggia l'uefa deve solo vergognarsi


----------



## Goro (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



E pensare che mancavano 12 minuti alle 17...ero pronto con spumante e maracaibo..........


----------



## 4-3-3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Siamo abituati ormai alle slitte...


----------



## Sotiris (25 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dure inventare motivazioni ?
> chi appoggia l'uefa deve solo vergognarsi



Vedo con piacere che più di qualcuno ancora ragiona ...


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



una farsa.


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah che ciarlatani!! Tutti quanti.
> La squadra più slittata al mondo



Il termine slittare mi mette un ' angoscia terribile


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



ottimo. Forza Elliott!!! pensaci tu. A differenza di quello che dicono, ci devono essere per forza dei motivi per i quali non esce la sentenza.


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



C è scritto chr PUÒ slittare non che slittera.


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Giugno 2018)

10 minuti dalla sentenza, e tutto rimandato?
ma dai! quanto pazienza che ci vuole!??????!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Il termine slittare mi mette un ' angoscia terribile



Mi irrita terribilmente!! Non riesco più a sentire o leggere nemmeno "filtra"


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2018)

Che circo!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Voglio fare il boccalone sognatore e sperare che ciò sia dovuto a vicende societarie.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

Chiedono efficienza agli altri ed ecco la loro... vediamo cosa partoriscono.

Se le cose stanno come si dice, ad ogni modo, bisogna ricorrere non solo al TAS ma eventualmente anche a tribunali ordinari ed alla Corte di Giustizia Europea; fanno un danno, doloso, che travalica l'ambito sportivo. Bisognerebbe poi che il nuovo proprietario (Commisso?) lotti a spron battuto per una Superlega, e intanto l'orizzonte dovrebbe diventare il mondiale FIFA.


----------



## de sica (25 Giugno 2018)

Adesso slittano anche le sanzioni


----------



## Igniorante (25 Giugno 2018)

Filtra cauto ottimismo che slitti, insomma?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma non è che poi non c'è più il tempo per il ricorso al tas ?



x ricorrere la Tas mi pare si abbiano 10 giorni dalla sentenza. al Max il problema poi è dell'Uefa se la decisione del Tas arriva quando sono già iniziati i preliminari con Atalanta in campo. non so però quando inizino i preliminari


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2018)

Pagliacciata per una società di pagliacci


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



come fanno a dire che non è legata alla questioni societarie?? la probabile squalifica la danno per scontato tutti già dalla scorsa settimana, perchè dovrebbero quindi prendersi tempo?


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno sa le tempistiche con le quali sono state giudicate le altre squadre?
Magari è una prassi. 
Ci sarà un giornalista competente che abbia fatto questa ricerca?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ma possibile che se ci siamo di mezzo noi tutto diventi un circo?

Mamma mia ma cos'è, il contrappasso di anni appresso al pagliaccio di arcore??


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Giugno 2018)

Se e veramente rimandato, ha che fare col nuovo propietario.
La sentenza gia l'hanno preso


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ottimo. Forza Elliott!!! pensaci tu. A differenza di quello che dicono, ci devono essere per forza dei motivi per i quali non esce la sentenza.



secondo te quali potrebbero essere i motivi?


----------



## Sotiris (25 Giugno 2018)

Siamo i più cattivoni della storia del FPF però in 5 GG non riescono a dare nemmeno un dispositivo ... Pagliacci!!!


----------



## DrHouse (25 Giugno 2018)

Staranno aggiungendo il terzo anno di esclusione dalle Coppe.


----------



## Salina (25 Giugno 2018)

Arrivera una sentenza che equivarra ad una retrocessione in serie c.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Se dovesse veramente slittare di nuovo comincerei ad avere più di qualche dubbio su quelli che dicono che "la sentenza è già pronta ed è stata presa all'unanimità, la stanno solo scrivendo bene". In più mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che fino ad ora abbiano tutti tirato ad indovinare sul giorno di arrivo della sentenza


----------



## Salina (25 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Arrivera una sentenza che equivarra ad una retrocessione in serie c.



Se va bene ne riparliamo tra 5 anni


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pagliacciata per una società di pagliacci



Pagliacciata per una organizzazione di mafiosi come la Uefa piuttosto


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> x ricorrere la Tas mi pare si abbiano 10 giorni dalla sentenza. al Max il problema poi è dell'Uefa se la decisione del Tas arriva quando sono già iniziati i preliminari con Atalanta in campo. non so però quando inizino i preliminari



l'atalanta scenderà in campo il 26 luglio. almeno 15 giorni prima di quella data penso che sia un preavviso minimo per far organizzare la fiorentina a scendere in campo con la dea che andrebbe direttamente ai giorni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Se va bene ne riparliamo tra 5 anni



Perchè ti auto quoti?


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Giugno 2018)

il ritardo è perchè vogliono convocare tutti i tifosi del milan e frustarli uno a uno. Poi comprano pece e piume per fassone, li e mirabelli


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Adesso voglio sentire quelli che appoggiano la UEFA come li difendono. Se andiamo avanti ancora un po' la sentenza arriverà a mercato chiuso e senza possibilità di appello.
L unica perché non siano in malafede è che veramente attendono il cambio di società.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> secondo te quali potrebbero essere i motivi?



che se l'Uefa ci volesse veramente morti, come molti pensano, già ci avrebbero esclusi! dilatando i tempi stanno danneggiando anche loro stessi nell'organizzazione della competizione. Un motivo ci sarà. Io spero solo che quegli inetti si facciano da parte e lascino lavorare Elliott, che secondo me sta cercando una soluzione per il Milan. Hanno troppo interesse nel non far svalutare la società, cosa che sicuramente accadrebbe con una squalifica pluriennale.


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pagliacciata per una società di pagliacci



Concordo con te che la gestione societaria sia criticabile.
Non vedo però perché menzionare questa cosa a prescindere anche quando i pagliacci sono gli altri


----------



## Sindaco (25 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Se dovesse veramente slittare di nuovo comincerei ad avere più di qualche dubbio su quelli che dicono che "la sentenza è già pronta ed è stata presa all'unanimità, la stanno solo scrivendo bene". In più mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che fino ad ora abbiano tutti tirato ad indovinare sul giorno di arrivo della sentenza



Questa è sempre stata la più grande fesseria mai detta.

Per esperienza, quando un giudice arriva con la sentenza già pronta o "in tasca", te la pubblica quasi immediatamente.

Non dico che non arriverà l'esclusione, con limitazione del monte ingaggi, le sanzioni economiche, il conto delle calorie consumate, una rettoscopia ogni 15 giorni ecc ecc, però forse non c'era tutta questa sicurezza, certezza, unanimità e chiarezza sul punto che gli organi di informazione hanno spacciato.


----------



## luis4 (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio sentire quelli che appoggiano la UEFA come li difendono. Se andiamo avanti ancora un po' la sentenza arriverà a mercato chiuso e senza possibilità di appello.
> L unica perché non siano in malafede è che veramente attendono il cambio di società.



l'appello ci sarà comunque di diritto. saranno problemi della uefa spostare i preliminari della squadra italiana che li giochera se non ci fossero i tempi tecnici.


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



In UEFA sono più pagliacci di Li e Fassone. Altra conferma comunque che i "giornali" non sanno niente. Sentenza alle 12.cit


----------



## mandraghe (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Probabilmente dopo il comunicato di ieri staranno aggiungendo altre punizioni


----------



## James45 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Kolpa di Fassone1!" e Mirabbelliiii, al solito.
Forse anke di Calinichh!

(rido per non piangere)


----------



## Zani (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Avranno visto il video di ieri sera e si sono convinti della solidità, stanno riscrviendo tutto.


----------



## Roccoro (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Si ma la sentenza alle 17?


----------



## Kaw (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Tutti dicevano che la sentenza era già scritta, anche già comunicata. Hanno avuto tanto tempo per redigerla, e ora quando è il momento si slitta ancora???
Mah...qui sono due anni che non ci capiamo più niente...


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che se l'Uefa ci volesse veramente morti, come molti pensano, già ci avrebbero esclusi! dilatando i tempi stanno danneggiando anche loro stessi nell'organizzazione della competizione. Un motivo ci sarà. Io spero solo che quegli inetti si facciano da parte e lascino lavorare Elliott, che secondo me sta cercando una soluzione per il Milan. Hanno troppo interesse nel non far svalutare la società, cosa che sicuramente accadrebbe con una squalifica pluriennale.



io non ho idea dei motivi di questo ritardo. potrebbe essere che l'uefa aspetti notizie sul cambio di proprietà (ma Commisso o chi x lui magari aspetta la sentenza uefa x pagare meno). altrimenti mi viene solo in mente che l'uefa voglia squalificarci ma non ha le basi giuridiche per farlo e dilati volontariamente i tempi x creare un danno al Milan sul mercato estivo. (squalifica, ricorso al Tas, il Tas ti rimanda all'uefa)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che se l'Uefa ci volesse veramente morti, come molti pensano, già ci avrebbero esclusi! dilatando i tempi stanno danneggiando anche loro stessi nell'organizzazione della competizione. Un motivo ci sarà. Io spero solo che quegli inetti si facciano da parte e lascino lavorare Elliott, che secondo me sta cercando una soluzione per il Milan. Hanno troppo interesse nel non far svalutare la società, cosa che sicuramente accadrebbe con una squalifica pluriennale.



Tanto chi vuol vedere complotti contro il Milan, li vedrà anche se promuovessero il Milan in Champions d'ufficio  Comunque ho la tua stessa sensazione, la nostra speranza è Elliott.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che se l'Uefa ci volesse veramente morti, come molti pensano, già ci avrebbero esclusi! dilatando i tempi stanno danneggiando anche loro stessi nell'organizzazione della competizione. Un motivo ci sarà. Io spero solo che quegli inetti si facciano da parte e lascino lavorare Elliott, che secondo me sta cercando una soluzione per il Milan. Hanno troppo interesse nel non far svalutare la società, cosa che sicuramente accadrebbe con una squalifica pluriennale.



O Li vende immediatamente a Commisso o Elliott deve fornire alla UEFA garanzie riguardo una vendita in tempo breve...credo sia il minimo per ricevere una sorta di "condizionale". Tu a cosa pensavi?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> io non ho idea dei motivi di questo ritardo. potrebbe essere che l'uefa aspetti notizie sul cambio di proprietà (ma Commisso o chi x lui magari aspetta la sentenza uefa x pagare meno). altrimenti mi viene solo in mente che l'uefa voglia squalificarci ma non ha le basi giuridiche per farlo e dilati volontariamente i tempi x creare un danno al Milan sul mercato estivo. (squalifica, ricorso al Tas, il Tas ti rimanda all'uefa)



la uefa ci sta aspettando da un anno ormai, e qui molti pensano che ci vogliono morti. Non sanno più come farlo capire a quegli incompetenti. Peccato che si siano svegliati giusto qualche settimana fa. I miei ritardati. Comunque non ci resta che sperare,e augurarci che le cose vadano per il verso giusto, io ho ancora qualche speranza, seppur minima. Però serve fare in fretta. Se avessero voluto escluderci, il non pagamento dei 32 mln era già un'altra aggravante molto solida.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che se l'Uefa ci volesse veramente morti, come molti pensano, già ci avrebbero esclusi! dilatando i tempi stanno danneggiando anche loro stessi nell'organizzazione della competizione. Un motivo ci sarà. Io spero solo che quegli inetti si facciano da parte e lascino lavorare Elliott, che secondo me sta cercando una soluzione per il Milan. Hanno troppo interesse nel non far svalutare la società, cosa che sicuramente accadrebbe con una squalifica pluriennale.




Può essere una chiave di lettura, qua l'unico che può rimediare è Elliott, perché se speriamo in Fassone o nel cinefake stiamo freschi.


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (25 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta scenderà in campo il 26 luglio. almeno 15 giorni prima di quella data penso che sia un preavviso minimo per far organizzare la fiorentina a scendere in campo con la dea che andrebbe direttamente ai giorni.



Mi domando come mai non ci sia più rumore attorno a questa cosa. A prescindere da quello che si possa pensare del Milan, dei cinesi, di Elliot, dei torti e delle ragioni, questi qua stanno facendo slittare a piacere una sentenza che, oltre ovviamente noi, riguarda altre due squadre (ad oggi costrette a vivere nell'incertezza, senza contare poi l'eventuale ricorso al TAS) con ricadute non da poco sulla loro preparazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> O Li vende immediatamente a Commisso o Elliott deve fornire alla UEFA garanzie riguardo una vendita in tempo breve...credo sia il minimo per ricevere una sorta di "condizionale". Tu a cosa pensavi?



o cessione totale(altro che minoranza prima ecc ecc) ma la vedo dura sinceramente, oppure Elliott prende le redini della situazione e manda a casa il buon Li e compagnia. Dimissioni CDA e si ricomincia da zero. A quel punto il debito trasformato in equity, cambierebbe tutto. Ma i tempi sono veramente stretti. Maledetti.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Giugno 2018)

Le banche alle 17 chiudono, la sentenza è già stata depositata ma sarà visibile solo da domani, comunque è stata fatta l'ultimo giorno utile per cui tutti zitti che l'Uefa non ha saltato un comunicato finora


----------



## Davide L (25 Giugno 2018)

Buon pomeriggio , è un po di tempo che seguo il forum ma solamente oggi mi è venuta voglia di scrivere.
Trovo tutta questa situazione esasperante, spiazzante, paradossale e ridicola.
Onestamente spero di leggere delle motivazioni esaustive che facciano luce su eventuali errori commessi dall'attuale proprietà con l'ausilio della dirigenza, altrimenti si tratterebbe di una ingiustizia bella e buona volta ad imporre un indirizzo politico voluto dalla Uefa a nostre spese.
Qua si sta giocando con il fuoco, i danni di immagine sono enormi, si rischia il tracollo finanziario.
Inoltre dubito che il Fair Play Finanziario sia perfettamente legale poiché contrasterebbe con le leggi di libero mercato, e mi chiedo come mai nessuno abbia mai provato ad indagare al riguardo in passato.
Comunque, se ci dovessero essere delle colpe da parte del Milan non potremmo fare altro che accettare il castigo.
Tuttavia questi rinvii continui mi mettono a disagio, ho come l'impressione che la Uefa stia forzando le sue stesse regole per adattarle al caso Milan, non a caso dal giorno 1 giugno il regolamento è cambiato comprendendo anche le proprietà, ma non sono quelle le regole del nostro caso.
Voglio vedere cosa si inventano.
Forza Milan!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> o cessione totale(altro che minoranza prima ecc ecc) ma la vedo dura sinceramente, oppure Elliott prende le redini della situazione e manda a casa il buon Li e compagnia. Dimissioni CDA e si ricomincia da zero. A quel punto il debito trasformato in equity, cambierebbe tutto. Ma i tempi sono veramente stretti. Maledetti.



Ok, ma Elliott non può far nulla prima del 6 luglio (mi pare sia quella la data). Può estromettere il cinese prima??


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2018)

Io mi sono veramente stufato di seguire il Milan.
Spero di disinnamorarmi del tutto.


----------



## King of the North (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa le tempistiche con le quali sono state giudicate le altre squadre?
> Magari è una prassi.
> Ci sarà un giornalista competente che abbia fatto questa ricerca?



Beh.....tutte le squadre sotto esame sono già state giudicate, come Inter e Roma ad esempio. E' già stato giudicato anche il PSG dove, come tutti saprete, hanno fatto cadere ogni indagine. Pertanto il Milan è l'unica ad oggi a non aver ricevuto ancora la sentenza.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Giugno 2018)

Eeeeh, Uefa sempre in ritardo, altro che Li 
Darei loro una bella multa 

Ormai è meglio prenderla sul ridere


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Allucinante,con noi slittano addirittura le sentenze!


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ok, ma Elliott non può far nulla prima del 6 luglio (mi pare sia quella la data). Può estromettere il cinese prima??



eh infatti...il problema grosso credo sia quello.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (25 Giugno 2018)

Un colleggio giudicante ci mette alcune ore per redigere un atto, a meno che i fatti e gli elementi di diritto siano particolarmente complessi. Ritengo che la questione dei conti nel trienno passato sia solo fantomatica. E' ben più plausibile che la motivazione verterà su altro. A questo punto il Re sarà nudo, e si spera scopriremo la verità su questa misteriosa società.


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la uefa ci sta aspettando da un anno ormai, e qui molti pensano che ci vogliono morti. Non sanno più come farlo capire a quegli incompetenti. Peccato che si siano svegliati giusto qualche settimana fa. I miei ritardati. Comunque non ci resta che sperare,e augurarci che le cose vadano per il verso giusto, io ho ancora qualche speranza, seppur minima. Però serve fare in fretta. Se avessero voluto escluderci, il non pagamento dei 32 mln era già un'altra aggravante molto solida.



Intanto moderiamo i toni... dire ritardati quando anche il tuo ragionamento cozza.
Chi sta aspettando?
E' palese che la società si aspettava la sentenza oggi. 
Hanno mandato un video in fretta e furia alle 23:00 di domenica... 

La Uefa sta aspettando la nuova proprietà. Mi sembra palese stia favorendo, anzi obbligando, il cambio di proprietà.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh infatti...il problema grosso credo sia quello.



Ecco...il 6 luglio è tanto in la...troppo.
Ma sto demente di Li non poteva saltare lo scorso pagamento?!


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

Giambo_ilmilanista ha scritto:


> Un colleggio giudicante ci mette alcune ore per redigere un atto, a meno che i fatti e gli elementi di diritto siano particolarmente complessi. Ritengo che la questione dei conti nel trienno passato sia solo fantomatica. E' ben più plausibile che la motivazione verterà su altro. A questo punto il Re sarà nudo, e si spera scopriremo la verità su questa misteriosa società.



Meglio della Guardia di Finanza oh...


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Evidente che slittino per due ragioni:

-se al Milan intendono cedere a Rocco Commisso, la UEFA aspetta di vedere la formalizzazione della cessione, e la cosa NON andrebbe a favore del Milan.

-nel gioco delle tre carte tra UEFA e Commisso, si incastra Elliott. Solo con Elliott si può ribaltare la sentenza


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Patetici mafiosi pagliacci.
State cercando i cavilli per condannarci e giustificare la vostra ridicola offensiva politica sul milan agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica?
Tempo sprecato, il tifoso ormai ha capito che il male non è la dirigenza, che ha sicuramente fatto degli errori, ma siete voi e le vostre assurde decisioni.
Vi aspettiamo al varco, infami


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Evidente che slittino per due ragioni:
> 
> -se al Milan intendono cedere a Rocco Commisso, la UEFA aspetta di vedere la formalizzazione della cessione, e la cosa NON andrebbe a favore del Milan.
> 
> -nel gioco delle tre carte tra UEFA e Commisso, si incastra Elliott. Solo con Elliott si può ribaltare la sentenza



Ma perchè?
Nel senso: come mai con Commisso dovrebbero darci la stangata e con Elliott no?


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> o cessione totale(altro che minoranza prima ecc ecc) ma la vedo dura sinceramente, oppure Elliott prende le redini della situazione e manda a casa il buon Li e compagnia. Dimissioni CDA e si ricomincia da zero. A quel punto il debito trasformato in equity, cambierebbe tutto. Ma i tempi sono veramente stretti. Maledetti.



Sarebbe un segnale importante se Fassone si dimettesse, ma vuole stare attaccato alla poltrona fino all'ultimo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




A rigor di logica questo protrarsi eccessivo nei tempi per me vuol dire una cosa sola, è stato richiesto tempo per firmare con il nuovo socio.Altrimenti non me lo spiego.
Ragionando sui fatti e non sulle pippe mentali io vedo che appena dopo l'incontro a Nyon si è iniziata a spargere la voce Ricketts, tempo 24 ore e già si sapeva di m'bare Rocco. 
Tutto molto strano nelle tempistiche.Di solito la Uefa è molto più celere a menar sentenze...comunque staremo a vedere


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Intanto moderiamo i toni... dire ritardati quando anche il tuo ragionamento cozza.
> Chi sta aspettando?
> E' palese che la società si aspettava la sentenza oggi.
> Hanno mandato un video in fretta e furia alle 23:00 di domenica...
> ...



ti ho offeso per caso? stavo parlando di altre persone non di te o di qualche utente di questo forum. Il mio è un ragionamento infatti, non ho detto sia vangelo e non voglio nemmeno che gli altri la pensino come me. Ho solo detto la mia. Stop. Puoi tranquillamente non quotarmi se non piace quello che dico.


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Evidente che slittino per due ragioni:
> 
> -se al Milan intendono cedere a Rocco Commisso, la UEFA aspetta di vedere la formalizzazione della cessione, e la cosa NON andrebbe a favore del Milan.
> 
> -nel gioco delle tre carte tra UEFA e Commisso, si incastra Elliott. Solo con Elliott si può ribaltare la sentenza



La Uefa "odia" Elliot.


----------



## ps18ps (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Evidente che slittino per due ragioni:
> 
> -se al Milan intendono cedere a Rocco Commisso, la UEFA aspetta di vedere la formalizzazione della cessione, e la cosa NON andrebbe a favore del Milan.
> 
> -nel gioco delle tre carte tra UEFA e Commisso, si incastra Elliott. Solo con Elliott si può ribaltare la sentenza


?
perchè dovrebbe penalizzarci con Comisso? non va bene neanche lui? deve essere l'uefa che sceglie il nostro proprietario?


----------



## danjr (25 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma non è che poi non c'è più il tempo per il ricorso al tas ?



Il tas nella maggior parte dei casi non fa nulla, alcune volte diminuisce la pena e altre volte la aumenta.... quindi occhio che è un’arrma A doppio taglio


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Giugno 2018)

Da squadra più titolata a squadra più slittata...
Che tristezza.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi è evidente a mio avviso che la UEFA stia aspettando sviluppi societari su... che motivo avrebbe altrimenti per rimandare?


----------



## Schism75 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ma come non era oggi il giorno?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è evidente a mio avviso che la UEFA stia aspettando sviluppi societari su... che motivo avrebbe altrimenti per rimandare?



Si anche a me sembra palese...ma vedo che ai piani alti non si sbrigano...


----------



## markjordan (25 Giugno 2018)

ancora non avete capito che x la uefa e' elliot il problema , non accetta le sue garanzie o non saremmo cosi'


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ancora non avete capito che x la uefa e' elliot il problema , non accetta le sue garanzie o non saremmo cosi'



non ci arrivano purtroppo


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ancora non avete capito che x la uefa e' elliot il problema , non accetta le sue garanzie o non saremmo cosi'



il debito non Elliott in se, e poi tutto il resto, ovvero la struttura finanziaria che fa capo nei paradisi fiscali, le non garanzie di Li ecc ecc probabilmente i conti non proprio come ce li descrivono. Elliott in se non è un problema.


----------



## kipstar (25 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il tas nella maggior parte dei casi non fa nulla, alcune volte diminuisce la pena e altre volte la aumenta.... quindi occhio che è un’arrma A doppio taglio



a prescindere da questo.....ci sono dei preliminari da comporre.....con una fiorentina in allerta.....ed una atalanta che potrebbe prendere il nostro posto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



x fortuna che scrivevano che avevano fretta hahaha 
e i preliminari sono alle porte...

se ci escludono fanno un torto pure alla Fiorentina 
xkè fanno andare in vacca la loro stagione

cioè non sanno che preparazione fare al 25/06/2018


----------



## luigi61 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Ho la netta impressione che più passa il tempo più grave sia la situazione
tra l'altro credo che la situazione societaria non c'entri una mazza....anke perché potrebbero volerci settimane


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma perchè?
> Nel senso: come mai con Commisso dovrebbero darci la stangata e con Elliott no?



-poniamo che il Milan ufficializzi Commisso stasera. La sentenza dell'UEFA arriverebbe a quel punto quasi certamente entro massimo 24 ore. 
Per la UEFA sarebbe un grosso campanello d'allarme uno come Commisso. Garantisce la continuità aziendale? Sì. Ha un patrimonio dimostrabile? Sì. 
Tuttavia all'UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso. Come sanno bene cosa c'è dietro Yonghong Li e le società schermate, sanno degli intrecci evidenti di Commisso con con Bogarelli e Riccardo Silva (il quale con società schermate e off-shore si può dire che ci sguazza) e quindi della continuazione di quanto fatto con Yonghong Li. 
Inoltre Commisso è un nemico dichiarato delle federazioni calcistiche e di una parte delle istituzioni pubbliche. 
Poniamo che l'UEFA decida di modificare le sanzioni e annullare la squalifica alle coppe con il Milan a Commisso, impostando un normale settlement agreement. Lui il giorno dopo sarebbe già comunque a protestare contro il FPF e a minacciare la Superlega europea. 
Per loro sarebbe un piantagrane da cui tenersi alla larga, e quale miglior modo per affossare Commisso se non squalificando il Milan dalle coppe e sanzionandolo pesantemente? 

-Elliott non si terrebbe il Milan a vita, ma in teoria potrebbe farlo. Nessuno glielo vieterebbe. Quel che è certo è che rimetterebbe i conti a posto e darebbe l'assoluta garanzia di continuità aziendale. A oggi inoltre il futuro ingresso di Elliott è l'unica certezza che ha la UEFA.
Commisso è soltanto un possibile compratore; Elliott è ufficialmente il futuro proprietario se Li non versa entro pochi giorni.


----------



## sacchino (25 Giugno 2018)

Pagliacci


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ci stanno prendendo in giro tutti, UEFA inclusa. 
E il bello è che ci caschiamo sempre


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ?
> perchè dovrebbe penalizzarci con Comisso? non va bene neanche lui? deve essere l'uefa che sceglie il nostro proprietario?



no il proprietario lo deve scegliere [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] finché non va bene a lui non se ne fa nulla


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> -poniamo che il Milan ufficializzi Commisso stasera. La sentenza dell'UEFA arriverebbe a quel punto quasi certamente entro massimo 24 ore.
> Per la UEFA sarebbe un grosso campanello d'allarme uno come Commisso. Garantisce la continuità aziendale? Sì. Ha un patrimonio dimostrabile? Sì.
> Tuttavia all'UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso. Come sanno bene cosa c'è dietro Yonghong Li e le società schermate, sanno degli intrecci evidenti di Commisso con con Bogarelli e Riccardo Silva (il quale con società schermate e off-shore si può dire che ci sguazza) e quindi della continuazione di quanto fatto con Yonghong Li.
> Inoltre Commisso è un nemico dichiarato delle federazioni calcistiche e di una parte delle istituzioni pubbliche.
> ...



Scusami ma se nei vari comunicati dell'UEFA dove ci sono stati rifiutati il VA e il SA viene chiaramente scritto che il problema del Milan è il debito con il fondo Elliott in scadenza ad ottobre per timore che il Milan finisca nelle mani di un fondo speculativo, su quali basi dici che per l'UEFA la certezza è Elliott?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2018)

non si capisce più niente, sembra tutta un'enorme presa per i fondelli. 

dopo l'entusiasmo dell'anno scorso, sembra di essere tornati ai minimi storici.


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Si sono evidentemente accorti che la sentenza ritenuta inattaccabile evidentemente non lo era oppure stanno inasprendo le pene introducendo:
1) esclusione dalle coppe per i prossimi 10 anni;
2) avanzo di 100ml fin dal 2019 per arrivare a 500 ml all'anno dal 2022
3) obbligo di vendere tutti i giocatori con ingaggio superiore ai 150 mila euro a prezzo di saldo ed a soggetti indicati dall'UEFA;
4) divieto di vendere a Ross che vuole far fuori la CL.

Naturalmente si potrà evitare il tutto se il Milan il cui prezzo grazie a questa scelta dell'UEFA (si è ridotto ps. in casi simili le procure aprono delle inchieste) verrà venduto per 200 mila euro ad un soggetto gradito.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Evidente che slittino per due ragioni:
> 
> -se al Milan intendono cedere a Rocco Commisso, la UEFA aspetta di vedere la formalizzazione della cessione, e la cosa NON andrebbe a favore del Milan.
> 
> -nel gioco delle tre carte tra UEFA e Commisso, si incastra Elliott. Solo con Elliott si può ribaltare la sentenza



Ma è evidente cosa? Ma la piantiamo di fare disinformazione?


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

comunque l'unica gioia sono le foto delle gnocche a fine pagina.... il resto un dolore.
Ora mi è spuntata anche Olivia Wilde....


----------



## markjordan (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> -poniamo che il Milan ufficializzi Commisso stasera. La sentenza dell'UEFA arriverebbe a quel punto quasi certamente entro massimo 24 ore.
> Per la UEFA sarebbe un grosso campanello d'allarme uno come Commisso. Garantisce la continuità aziendale? Sì. Ha un patrimonio dimostrabile? Sì.
> Tuttavia all'UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso. Come sanno bene cosa c'è dietro Yonghong Li e le società schermate, sanno degli intrecci evidenti di Commisso con con Bogarelli e Riccardo Silva (il quale con società schermate e off-shore si può dire che ci sguazza) e quindi della continuazione di quanto fatto con Yonghong Li.
> Inoltre Commisso è un nemico dichiarato delle federazioni calcistiche e di una parte delle istituzioni pubbliche.
> ...


tue assurde fantasie
la uefa non vuole elliot , l'ha detto


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> comunque l'unica gioia sono le foto delle gnocche a fine pagina.... il resto un dolore.
> Ora mi è spuntata anche Olivia Wilde....



Vero, grande scelta di design del sito


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma se nei vari comunicati dell'UEFA dove ci sono stati rifiutati il VA e il SA viene chiaramente scritto che il problema del Milan è il debito con il fondo Elliott in scadenza ad ottobre per timore che il Milan finisca nelle mani di un fondo speculativo, su quali basi dici che per l'UEFA la certezza è Elliott?



L'UEFA non ha alcun timore che il Milan passi a un fondo speculativo. 
L'UEFA vuole continuità aziendale e garanzie dalla proprietà, tutte cose che Li finora non ha dimostrato e che Elliott può dimostrare in cinque minuti.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> tue assurde fantasie
> la uefa non vuole elliot , l'ha detto



ma chi l'ha detta sta cosa che non vuole Elliott?


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> comunque l'unica gioia sono le foto delle gnocche a fine pagina.... il resto un dolore.
> Ora mi è spuntata anche Olivia Wilde....



ahahahah verissimo


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'UEFA non ha alcun timore che il Milan passi a un fondo speculativo.
> L'UEFA vuole continuità aziendale e garanzie dalla proprietà, tutte cose che Li finora non ha dimostrato e che Elliott può dimostrare in cinque minuti.



Mi sa che dovresti rileggere i comunicati allora


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dovresti rileggere i comunicati allora



ci sono diversi fondi che hanno in mano società di calcio, il problema è tutto il resto. Non Elliott in se.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'UEFA non ha alcun timore che il Milan passi a un fondo speculativo.
> L'UEFA vuole continuità aziendale e garanzie dalla proprietà, tutte cose che Li finora non ha dimostrato e che Elliott può dimostrare in cinque minuti.



E tra l'altro Elliott aveva anche firmato dei documenti in cui certificava la continuità aziendale, come te lo spieghi allora?


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dovresti rileggere i comunicati allora



Massì Aron si è costruito il suo castello ed è giusto che rimanga della sua idea. 
La cosa che infastidisce è che tende a raccontare questa cosa come se fosse la verità assoluta sulle basi di non so che cosa.


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci sono diversi fondi che hanno in mano società di calcio, il problema è tutto il resto. Non Elliott in se.



Elliott non è un normale fondo...


----------



## Tell93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Massì Aron si è costruito il suo castello ed è giusto che rimanga della sua idea.
> La cosa che infastidisce è che tende a raccontare questa cosa come se fosse la verità assoluta sulle basi di non so che cosa.



No vabè per carità ognuno ha una sua idea ci mancherebbe, ci si confronta per questo


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



A voler essere cattivi mi verrebbe da dire che hanno avuto il tempo di fare due sentenze...


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Massì Aron si è costruito il suo castello ed è giusto che rimanga della sua idea.
> La cosa che infastidisce è che tende a raccontare questa cosa come se fosse la verità assoluta sulle basi di non so che cosa.



.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



LOL.. e se non ci squalificano diranno che "Non legato alla cessione, ma il retromarcia è avvenuto a seguito di una chiamata dell'ex presidente Berlusconi"


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Maledetta Fininvest!
Maledetti cinesi!
Maledetta UEFA!!! 

Scusa raga ma sono davero incazzato con questa siruazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Elliott non è un normale fondo...



Senza dubbio, ma è anche molto potente e conosciuto. Un fondo che gestisce assetts per 35 mld, non credo alla uefa dia fastidio. Il problema è il debito, con relativa non garanzia di continuità.


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ecco, questa cosa non mi va giù, la sentenza è decisa da MESI, il fatto che si aspetti la trovo una mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Giugno 2018)

ti pareva che non slittava pure questa. dobbiamo sempre soffrire di più.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



E' da quando e' terminata l'udienza che ogni momento e' quello buono per la sentenza e si sa gia il verdetto ma intanto e' passata una settimana. Per voi e' normale? Per me no.


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> comunque l'unica gioia sono le foto delle gnocche a fine pagina.... il resto un dolore.
> Ora mi è spuntata anche Olivia Wilde....



Sono settimane che Doutzen e li che mi aspetta...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Scusate, sono le 18.27 e il buon Ppp di Stè ancora non ha portato i nostri libri in tribunale?


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Domani saro bloccato al lavoro fino alle sedici... mercoledi peggio ancora fino alle venti... come faccio ?
Per poco non mi leggevo MW pure su l'autostrada quando ho visto che erano le 17.02...

MALEDETTI !


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

Volevo rassicurare tutti dicendo che il progetto comunque è triennale, anche se ci danno due anni di squalifica siamo sempre nei tempi


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dura inventare motivazioni ?
> chi appoggia l'uefa deve solo vergognarsi



Già


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Volevo rassicurare tutti dicendo che il progetto comunque è triennale, anche se ci danno due anni di squalifica siamo sempre nei tempi



ahahhahahaha grande!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Si sono evidentemente accorti che la sentenza ritenuta inattaccabile evidentemente non lo era oppure stanno inasprendo le pene introducendo:
> 1) esclusione dalle coppe per i prossimi 10 anni;
> 2) avanzo di 100ml fin dal 2019 per arrivare a 500 ml all'anno dal 2022
> 3) obbligo di vendere tutti i giocatori con ingaggio superiore ai 150 mila euro a prezzo di saldo ed a soggetti indicati dall'UEFA;
> ...



C'è un fondo di verità in quello che scrivi


----------



## Djerry (25 Giugno 2018)

Mah, qualcosa dietro questa tempistica dilatata mi sa che c'è, anche perché per quanto questa sentenza sia importante e possa valere come precedente storico, il diritto sportivo ed un suo organo giudicante non deve prestare tutta questa attenzione a requisiti di forma ed a paletti imposti da altri ordinamenti.

Questa attesa non è burocratica o per scrivere meglio le motivazioni, che per altro si scrivono da sole. Ma non può che essere inerente a ciò che succede a New York.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Secondo voi c'è la possibilità che la pena dati i tempi ristretti venga assegnata non alla stagione 2018/2019 dal TAS?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> -poniamo che il Milan ufficializzi Commisso stasera. La sentenza dell'UEFA arriverebbe a quel punto quasi certamente entro massimo 24 ore.
> Per la UEFA sarebbe un grosso campanello d'allarme uno come Commisso. Garantisce la continuità aziendale? Sì. Ha un patrimonio dimostrabile? Sì.
> Tuttavia all'UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso. Come sanno bene cosa c'è dietro Yonghong Li e le società schermate, sanno degli intrecci evidenti di Commisso con con Bogarelli e Riccardo Silva (il quale con società schermate e off-shore si può dire che ci sguazza) e quindi della continuazione di quanto fatto con Yonghong Li.
> Inoltre Commisso è un nemico dichiarato delle federazioni calcistiche e di una parte delle istituzioni pubbliche.
> ...



La signora Kirchner la pensa assolutamente come te. Ed anche qualche altra decina di milioni di persone oltreoceano...


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mah, qualcosa dietro questa tempistica dilatata mi sa che c'è, anche perché per quanto questa sentenza sia importante e possa valere come precedente storico, il diritto sportivo ed un suo organo giudicante non deve prestare tutta questa attenzione a requisiti di forma ed a paletti imposti da altri ordinamenti.
> 
> Questa attesa non è burocratica o per scrivere meglio le motivazioni, che per altro si scrivono da sole. Ma non può che essere inerente a ciò che succede a New York.



È veramente una situazione stranissima. Mi verrebbe da dire che deve acquistare voglia aspettare la sentenza per definire al meglio il prezzo, mentre la UEFA stia aspettando per non punire eccessivamente una eventuale nuova proprietà. Ma ciò sarebbe possibile se fosse tutto a compartimenti stagni... Vuoi che in una situazione così particolare non ci sia un dialogo "nascosto" con la UEFA? E se fosse così,in realtà non dipenderebbe tutto da quello? Ma poi penso: tutto troppo complicato, l'acquirente non può firmare una sorta di preliminare che porti poi ad una chiusura "variabile" a seconda della pena? E anche qui poi penso: "e come si fanno a definire tutte le possibili sanzioni?". Boh! Oltretutto il fuso orario fa sì che si aspetti sempre qualcosa... Finito l'orario "di ufficio" della Uefa si entra nel vivo della giornata americana... Tu "a pelle" cosa pensi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2018)

Sono degli infami, fine


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma non è che poi non c'è più il tempo per il ricorso al tas ?



il ricorso al tas è un diritto.
ci mancherebbe che non ce lo concedano.
cos'è? na dittatura?

evidentemente nessuno sa nulla (che strano oh) e la uefa stà aspettando cosa succede in società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2018)

E' palese che questa attesa non sia normale , o stanno aspettando news da NY oppure stanno scrivendo la pietra tombale a questa società. 

Qualcuno qui dentro addirittura parlava oggi di 4 anni , 5 anni ... ma ragazzi ma seriamente ?


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Si sta aspettando l'evoluzione societaria, chiaro e semplice. Sono sicuramente in contatto diretto continuo. Appena Han Li comunicherà l'esito degli incontri con gli americani (Commisso o chi per lui), la sentenza arriverà. Il numero degli anni di squalifica e le pene accessorie saranno determinate dalla positività o meno delle trattative: se cambia proprietà, la pena sarà minima, altrimenti...


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Ora mi/vi faccio una domanda.
Chi comprerebbe il Milan prima della sentenza?
Nessuno, solo un folle, il valore del club cambierebbe radicalmente e sarebbe anche difficile da valuttare ex ante.
Quindo o c'è un accordo con l'Uefa oppure il Milan verrà preso dopo la sentenza (ma forse dopo il TAS).


----------



## Djerry (25 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> È veramente una situazione stranissima. Mi verrebbe da dire che deve acquistare voglia aspettare la sentenza per definire al meglio il prezzo, mentre la UEFA stia aspettando per non punire eccessivamente una eventuale nuova proprietà. Ma ciò sarebbe possibile se fosse tutto a compartimenti stagni... Vuoi che in una situazione così particolare non ci sia un dialogo "nascosto" con la UEFA? E se fosse così,in realtà non dipenderebbe tutto da quello? Ma poi penso: tutto troppo complicato, l'acquirente non può firmare una sorta di preliminare che porti poi ad una chiusura "variabile" a seconda della pena? E anche qui poi penso: "e come si fanno a definire tutte le possibili sanzioni?". Boh! Oltretutto il fuso orario fa sì che si aspetti sempre qualcosa... Finito l'orario "di ufficio" della Uefa si entra nel vivo della giornata americana... Tu "a pelle" cosa pensi?



Brancolo nel buio sinceramente 

Un elemento di sicuro è certo, a cui l'UEFA dà rilievo enorme: una cosa è la garanzia della continuità aziendale, per la quale ci ha pensato Elliott, tutt'altra è la dimostrazione della continuità tramite la figura che coprirà il periodo sotto osservazione futuro.

Per dirla meglio: Elliott garantisce che il Milan va avanti nella peggiore delle ipotesi, ma ovviamente non può garantire che sarà lui fino al 2022 a farlo e non ha (ancora) il nome di chi sarà a farlo; ma la UEFA brama fortissimamente quel nome e quella certezza, vuole sapere il "chi" per risalire al "come", non le basta il "cosa".

In questo senso è plausibile un gioco di "io so che tu sai che io so che tu sai" tra le parti, in attesa tutti quanti che qualcosa si chiarisca all'ultimo momento.

Se arrivano novità fresche sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni, la UEFA non può fare a meno di considerarle.
Ed al contrario di quanto a mio parere erroneamente molti amici rossoneri qui pensano, la UEFA non vedrebbe l'ora di dire al Milan "bravi, Ricketts (o Commisso) va bene, il rifinanziamento ci piace, vi veniamo incontro".

Ma siamo davvero troppo sul filo in termini di tempo come dici, non so cosa pensare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' palese che questa attesa non sia normale , o stanno aspettando news da NY oppure stanno scrivendo la pietra tombale a questa società.
> 
> Qualcuno qui dentro addirittura parlava oggi di 4 anni , 5 anni ... ma ragazzi ma seriamente ?



4 o 5 anni? Mi darebbero una bella scusa per disinteressarmi di questo sport ridicolo.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Giugno 2018)

Davide L ha scritto:


> Inoltre dubito che il Fair Play Finanziario sia perfettamente legale poiché contrasterebbe con le leggi di libero mercato .



Grazie fratello rossonero ! hai detto in una frasi tutto cio che penso io ! in un mercato libero non essiste una cosa come il FPF !


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Grazie fratello rossonero ! hai detto in una frasi tutto cio che penso io ! in un mercato libero non essiste una cosa come il FPF !



Più che altro se vogliono davvero aiutare le squadre e il calcio in generale sarebbe più utile il tetto salariale.

Non comprendo perché il fpf si e il salary cap no


----------



## Djerry (25 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro se vogliono davvero aiutare le squadre e il calcio in generale sarebbe più utile il tetto salariale.
> 
> Non comprendo perché il fpf si e il salary cup no



La cosa spiazzante è che il salary cap potrebbe fare proprio la sua prima apparizione con noi, stando a qualche fonte sempre più in aumento.

E quello sarebbe davvero clamoroso, per la prima volta avrebbe una base di argomento chi sostiene che la UEFA "inventa" dal nulla le sanzioni a nostro danno, perché di fatto ci userebbe come cavia per un qualcosa che non si è mai visto prima e che era a quanto ne so solo un proposito di cui discutere.


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Il problema che la questione relativa al FPF era stata dichiarata inammissibile dalla Corte di Giustizia Europea.
Certo l'inammissibilità non equivale ad una sentenza che ne accerti la legittimità o meno.
Bisognerebbe fare un ricorso d'urgenza e sperare che venga presentato un ricorso non inammissibile.


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro se vogliono davvero aiutare le squadre e il calcio in generale sarebbe più utile il tetto salariale.
> 
> Non comprendo perché il fpf si e il salary cup no



Secondo me il tetto salariale dovrebbe essere uguale per tutte le squadre e non in base al fatturato. Anzi se vuoi aumentare la concorrenza, ma il fine del fpf non è questo ma è preservare le squadre più forte, dovresti mettere un tetto più alto per le squadre più piccole.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Giugno 2018)

di queste date quale dovrebbe giocare Atalanta/Fiorentina? 

Luglio
5 luglio: turno preliminare, ritorno
12 luglio: primo turno di qualificazione, andata
19 luglio: primo turno di qualificazione, ritorno
23 luglio: sorteggio terzo turno di qualificazione, Nyon
26 luglio: secondo turno di qualificazione, andata

ritengo vergognoso la gestione di questa faccenda 
scommetto che i club coinvolti si lamenteranno durante il campionato 
perché dovrebbero indovinare la preparazione... e come sappiamo 
quest'ultima è molto importante.. e quelli che fanno i preliminari 
perderanno un po di brillantezza/punti nel campionato...


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Il tetto salariale deve essere uguale per tutte le squadre. Il suo scopo sarebbe quello di impedire ingaggi senza senso come quelli di Pippano o del Nano Malefico.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Massì Aron si è costruito il suo castello ed è giusto che rimanga della sua idea.
> La cosa che infastidisce è che tende a raccontare questa cosa come se fosse la verità assoluta sulle basi di non so che cosa.



Invece di pensare al mio castello che mi sono costruito, pensa al tuo universo che tu ti sei costruito e insieme ad altri da quando sono arrivati Yonghong Li e Fassone con tutto il loro circo di fandonie.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> E tra l'altro Elliott aveva anche firmato dei documenti in cui certificava la continuità aziendale, come te lo spieghi allora?



Questa è un'altra fesseria (perché di fesseria si tratta) che hanno raccontato certi personaggi vicini a Fassone e che fanno in modo di diffondere a tutti i loro follower. 

Elliott è un creditore, non un garante. E pure se fosse stato garante, la UEFA si rivolge comunque solo al proprietario. 
Del garante se ne frega.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> secondo te quali potrebbero essere i motivi?



Aspettano il cambio di proprietà dai.
non si è mai vista una roba del genere.
anche perchè altrimenti la sentenza sarebbe già scritta


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> no il proprietario lo deve scegliere [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] finché non va bene a lui non se ne fa nulla



Domandati perché mi vanno bene i Ricketts, Al Maktoun, Allen, Aponte ecc. ma Commisso no.
E domandati perché tu difendi Commisso come se fosse già il nuovo e unico proprietario.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Invece di pensare al mio castello che mi sono costruito, pensa al tuo universo che tu ti sei costruito e insieme ad altri da quando sono arrivati Yonghong Li e Fassone con tutto il loro circo di fandonie.



Io non mi sono costruito nulla, mi attengo ai fatti e non mi invento nulla. Il castello non voleva essere offensivo, era per dire che ti sei fatto un idea e ci hai costruito su una teoria che può piacere oppure no, ma sempre di una tua teoria si tratta.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non mi sono costruito nulla, mi attengo ai fatti e non mi invento nulla. Il castello non voleva essere offensivo, era per dire che ti sei fatto un idea e ci hai costruito su una teoria che può piacere oppure no, ma sempre di una tua teoria si tratta.



Sono in buona compagnia ad avere certe "teorie": Forbes, Financial Times, NYT, Report, Sole 24 Ore e soprattutto UEFA. 
E purtroppo non è un vanto.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

*Adesso basta. Qui si parla della sentenza Uefa. Tornate on topic.*
[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] hai esposto la tua idea tante volte. Non ripetere in continuazione le stesse cose.


----------



## Victorss (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Aspettano il cambio di proprietà dai.
> non si è mai vista una roba del genere.
> anche perchè altrimenti la sentenza sarebbe già scritta



il problema è che in teoria anche l'acquirente aspetta la sentenza x stabilire il prezzo...


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Domandati perché mi vanno bene i Ricketts, Al Maktoun, Allen, Aponte ecc. ma Commisso no.
> E domandati perché tu difendi Commisso come se fosse già il nuovo e unico proprietario.



adesso oltre a sostenere le tue tesi stabilisci anche le tesi degli altri? io difendo Commisso? io fino a ieri neanche sapevo dell'esistenza di Commisso...


----------



## Konrad (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mah, qualcosa dietro questa tempistica dilatata mi sa che c'è, anche perché per quanto questa sentenza sia importante e possa valere come precedente storico, il diritto sportivo ed un suo organo giudicante non deve prestare tutta questa attenzione a requisiti di forma ed a paletti imposti da altri ordinamenti.
> 
> Questa attesa non è burocratica o per scrivere meglio le motivazioni, che per altro si scrivono da sole. Ma non può che essere inerente a ciò che succede a New York.



Mio pensiero personale. Posto che la UEFA nelle sue motivazioni non potrebbe che argomentare in merito ai 4 punti che hai citato in altro post (in estrema sintesi: passivo in 3 anni di 250 milioni, ulteriore bilancio in perdita per 75 milioni, piano finanziario approssimativo e proprietà fumosa, debiti con scadenza nel breve con azioni poste a garanzia che non possono dare sicurezza di continuità di proprietà sebbene non di azienda).
Detto questo secondo me è ovvio che il passaggio della maggioranza o della totalità a un soggetto nuovo, noto e di patrimonio ben documentabile, con esclusione di Elliott e ristrutturazione del debito del Milan a termine più lungo metterebbe in crisi l'impianto accusatorio.
Si arriverebbe al paradosso di un TAS che potrebbe giudicare la legittimità di un giudizio che è stato denunciato su fattispecie non più corrispondente al vero.

E allora...o si prende tempo perchè si attendono documenti in visione (anche se non acquisibili agli atti) ...oppure si può dare una sanzione condizionata al variare della situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la sentenza della Uefa sul Milan può slittare a martedì o mercoledì. L'eventuale slittamento non è legato alle questioni societarie.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




*
Sportmediaset: confermata sentenza tra martedì e mercoledì. Potrebbe essere un normale iter dell'organ oeuropeo ma, in base a fonti Mediaset, sembra che la Uefa sia disposta a concedere più tempo per conoscere l'esito del cambio di proprietà, qualora si sbloccassero le trattative.*


----------

